# treats for goats



## Farmgirl8388

Hey Yall,
I was just wondering if you all have treats that your goats love to death. And if you do can you relay them to me, i can figure out what they might like. And what arent good for them food wise thanks alot.
LYN


----------



## geminigoats

Hi,

Mine are spoiled by my homemade peanut butter cookies for them, but I usually only make a few dozen a week or every other week. And I don't put a lot of sugar in them either. Mine also like bananas, watermelon, and granola bars. Chocolate is a big no-no. Mine also like sunflower seeds and dried fruits. I have a dear friend who feeds trail mix, they kill for that. Hope this helps.

Bernice


----------



## Dee

Mine love Honey Comb cereal. They will do anything for some. I trained the ones I showed with a few, got them to walk on the lead by crinkling the bag. Easier to keep a few in my pocket too.


----------



## Stacy Adams

I use a horse treat called Applez 'n Oats.. It has about 5 ingredients and all are easy to pronunciate  I've also used raisins, cheerios, and other dry whole oat cereals..


----------



## dscott7972

Bannana peels are their favorite. My milkers get a carrot horse treet after each milking can't think of the brand right now.


----------



## Freeholder

People on the packgoat list swear by peanuts, in the shell or out.

Kathleen in Oregon


----------



## NewlandNubians

Yeaaaahhhh.... cigarettes, beer, anything that's bad for them (-: I once had a doe that would huff diesel fumes from the tractor (-: you can see her in action on my website on the main page (down a ways) at www.newlandnubians.com Boy I miss her (-:


----------



## geminigoats

Hey.....I remember that doe story Cathy! Yep, forgot to mention Jackie drank and smoked too, she was a huzzy!

Bernice


----------



## Jen H

Mine love melon rinds, cheezit crackers (not so good for them, they only get them occasionally), granola, apples, and carrots. Sometimes they get gingersnaps. The ultimate treat, tho, is sunflower seeds. They'll do just about anything for sunflower seeds. Easy to carry around, too.


----------



## AnnaS

Mine will mug people for a Cracklin' Oat Bran! I think the only veggie they don't like is garlic- they'll graze my chives if they get a chance. They also get any pine trees or branches that are too small or too rotten for firewood.


----------



## elly_may

My pygmy's will knock anyone over that has graham crackers, cheerios, or Frito's corn chips !!! When I glean my garden I pick up the smaller pumpkins and squash and cut them open for them - they love it and it's a good source of Vitamin A. As you can see by the many posts - there are so many good treats that you will find what yours like just by experience. Avoid chocolates and anything that has lots of sugar (and the cigarettes or beer !!! :haha: - my husband loves the goats, but doubt he would share his beer with them !!!)


----------



## Trisha-MN

Ours get just about anything as a treat, from apples to leaves to cookies. They are rather spoiled  But the staple that I use for a treat is licorice snaps.


----------



## Siryet

We treat ours with Dog Biskets. Milkbone type. But my wife just started to make/bake her own dog biskets and they go nuts over them also.

Our goats (2) are pets only.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho

Animal crackers. I buy them in the huge bags at Wal-Mart.

Tracy


----------



## debitaber

mine eat apples and pop corn, and cheese crackers. they won't eat veggies, don't like them. they love junk food!!!!!!!!!!kill for fries, and pop.


----------



## coso

Animal crackers for mine also !!!!!


----------



## nappy

Have been looking for those large bags of deer apples and carrots (you know the ones at the service stations). Some are good enough for humans. We usually buy a bag of each every fall. The carrots have been a bit of a problem as they tend to get moldy in the plastic bag so they have to be taken out and sorted occasionally. Not sure how to store the carrots as we don't have extra room in the refrig. or a root cellar. We cut them up for treats for after they eat their grain. They also love raisins and bread (the cheap white stuff).


----------



## mamasaanan

My big ole saanan buck will follow you around like a puppy for a Twizzler! 

All you have to do is walk to the gate and wave one and he comes running. 

My does also love cilantro and basil. I have one doe who is crazy over pecans and will pluck any she can reach off the tree. Then she'll crack through the husk and the shell, eat the nut, and spit out the rest.

My nephew thinks it's really cool to give my big buck mountain dew. After having to contend with a goat on a caffine and sugar high for the rest of the day that's not happening anymore.


----------



## sancraft

Raisins, grapes and garlic croutons. The latter gives them really stinky breath though.


----------



## Mrs_stuart

my goats love cucumbers, raisens, grapes, apples, carrots and dried tomatoes and dried zuchinni. 

Belinda


----------



## GoatsRus

Farmgirl8388 said:


> Hey Yall,
> I was just wondering if you all have treats that your goats love to death. And if you do can you relay them to me, i can figure out what they might like. And what arent good for them food wise thanks alot.
> LYN


Like everyone else online, we've spoiled our goats - even our big ol' smelly bucks. Our goats love raisins (use raisins to get new babies to come to you), day old bread, bradford pear leaves, celery, carrots, apples and peaches. We've found that if you cut the fruit/vegetables in bite size pieces, and hand feed them they like it better.


----------



## Farmgirl8388

Hey has anyone ever given them pumpkins. I heard that they like punpkins so i was just curious before i would feed them my halloween ones.


----------



## Jen H

Yep, pumpkins and winter squash are on my goat's diets, along with bolted lettuce, seedy spinach and the monster zuchinni I didn't find until it was 2 feet long. I've got 4-footed compost heaps.

I helps the goats out if you chop the pumpkin into chunks before giving it to them.


----------

